
The problem with Silicon Valley’s libertarians - sloria
http://madhadron.com/the-problem-with-silicon-valleys-libertarians
======
lvh
\--- If Mark Zukerberg decides that he wants me dead with no retaliation on
himself, there has to be someone with even more teeth than he can hire. And
that is the point of a government: we give it a monopoly on legitimate force
in our society. \---

I believe you're excluding the middle here. Why are the only options "we
either give one party a monopoly on violence", or "no such monopoly exists,
therefore the rich and powerful can kill whomever they want". Why can't, say,
the monopoly on violence be abolished, but have that policing and judicial
role be performed by private law?

~~~
homunculus
And would the market police the private police?

------
essrinn
What you've just written is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have
ever read. At no point in your rambling, incoherent article were you even
close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in
this thread is now dumber for having read it. I award you no points, and may
God have mercy on your soul.

------
nhtechie
This author seems to confuse libertarians with anarchist.

Most libertarians are not anarchist, they allow for a limited form of
government that is there to ensure that people's individual liberties are not
violated. That includes enforcing contracts and makings sure people don't
murder each other.

------
danoprey
What nonsense.

